# Investigation reveals Chaudhry Aslam was betrayed by bodyguard



## Dawood Ibrahim

KARACHI: Investigators probing the death of Superintendant of Police (SP) Muhammad Aslam Khan aka Chaudhry Aslam of the Crime Investigation Department (CID) revealed the officer's own driver cum bodyguard was involved in his murder. 

Chaudhry Aslam was martyred in 2014 when his convoy was attacked using an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) planted in a vehicle on the Lyari Expressway. According to then SP Muqadar Haider, "the explosion was so powerful that the vehicle's wreckage was thrown some 20 to 30 feet away from the site of the explosion".

_Also read: Karachi renames street after Chaudhry Aslam_

Suspects being held by the CTD revealed that Kamran, who was at the time behind the wheel of Aslam's pickup truck, was involved in the attack and was in fact a member of the banned Sipah-e-Sahaba whichlater reinvented itself as Ahle-Sunnat-Wal-Jamaat (AWSJ). 

Kamran gave information regarding Aslam’s movement to his killers including Naeem Bukhari, Karachi chief of Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ). Suspects in the case in police custody revealed that police constable Kamran helped in Reiki for the murder.

Suspects in the case currently in police custody revealed that police constable Kamran helped in reconnaissance for the assassination. 

Kamran gave information about Aslam to Imran Bhatti, a police informant who was later arrested by the Rangers, the suspects revealed.

The suicide bomber was called by Imran Bhatti from South Waziristan, revealed Qari Javed, Zafar Saeen, Wazir and Hasan alias Shah Jee during interrogations. 

_Also read: 100-150 kg explosives used in attack on Chaudhry Aslam_

*Who was Chaudhry Aslam *

Chaudhry Aslam, was seen as one of Pakistan’s toughest police officers. He survived several attacks on his life, including a suicide attack on his residence in September 2011 in which almost eight people were killed

Starting his career as an ASI in 1984, Muhammad Aslam Khan, commonly known as Chaudhry Aslam, was serving as the Superintendent Police (SP) of the Central Investigation Department (CID). He had served as a station house officer (SHO) at a number of police stations in the metropolis.

He originally hailed from Mansehra in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Chaudhry was added in front of his name due to his role in the Karachi operation.

In 2010, Khan was appointed as a head of the Investigation Wing of the CID. Earlier, he also headed the Lyari Task Force (LTF) to uproot gangsters from Lyari.


@WebMaster @Dastaan @cocomo @Lagay Raho

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un*, *He was one of the best and non-corrupt officer. May Allah SAWT grand him higher place in Jannah. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

LEA need a operation " kill Dajjals " in their line up From Army to civil forces these rats are hiding in uniform. Even in judicery judge ISD HC are the reason we couldn't win this war yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vapnope

Who will guard the guards! 
Such people should be skinned alive in public. There should be no place for such traitors in our law enforcement agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## .

The whole karrachi used to look upto this guy when corrupt tenure of PPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

This is so sad


----------



## I <3 PAK ARMY

R.I.P Sir


Doordie said:


> KARACHI: Investigators probing the death of Superintendant of Police (SP) Muhammad Aslam Khan aka Chaudhry Aslam of the Crime Investigation Department (CID) revealed the officer's own driver cum bodyguard was involved in his murder.
> 
> Chaudhry Aslam was martyred in 2014 when his convoy was attacked using an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) planted in a vehicle on the Lyari Expressway. According to then SP Muqadar Haider, "the explosion was so powerful that the vehicle's wreckage was thrown some 20 to 30 feet away from the site of the explosion".
> 
> _Also read: Karachi renames street after Chaudhry Aslam_
> 
> Suspects being held by the CTD revealed that Kamran, who was at the time behind the wheel of Aslam's pickup truck, was involved in the attack and was in fact a member of the banned Sipah-e-Sahaba whichlater reinvented itself as Ahle-Sunnat-Wal-Jamaat (AWSJ).
> 
> Kamran gave information regarding Aslam’s movement to his killers including Naeem Bukhari, Karachi chief of Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ). Suspects in the case in police custody revealed that police constable Kamran helped in Reiki for the murder.
> 
> Suspects in the case currently in police custody revealed that police constable Kamran helped in reconnaissance for the assassination.
> 
> Kamran gave information about Aslam to Imran Bhatti, a police informant who was later arrested by the Rangers, the suspects revealed.
> 
> The suicide bomber was called by Imran Bhatti from South Waziristan, revealed Qari Javed, Zafar Saeen, Wazir and Hasan alias Shah Jee during interrogations.
> 
> _Also read: 100-150 kg explosives used in attack on Chaudhry Aslam_
> 
> *Who was Chaudhry Aslam *
> 
> Chaudhry Aslam, was seen as one of Pakistan’s toughest police officers. He survived several attacks on his life, including a suicide attack on his residence in September 2011 in which almost eight people were killed
> 
> Starting his career as an ASI in 1984, Muhammad Aslam Khan, commonly known as Chaudhry Aslam, was serving as the Superintendent Police (SP) of the Central Investigation Department (CID). He had served as a station house officer (SHO) at a number of police stations in the metropolis.
> 
> He originally hailed from Mansehra in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Chaudhry was added in front of his name due to his role in the Karachi operation.
> 
> In 2010, Khan was appointed as a head of the Investigation Wing of the CID. Earlier, he also headed the Lyari Task Force (LTF) to uproot gangsters from Lyari.
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Doordie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Investigators probing the death of Superintendant of Police (SP) Muhammad Aslam Khan aka Chaudhry Aslam of the Crime Investigation Department (CID) revealed the officer's own driver cum bodyguard was involved in his murder.
> 
> Chaudhry Aslam was martyred in 2014 when his convoy was attacked using an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) planted in a vehicle on the Lyari Expressway. According to then SP Muqadar Haider, "the explosion was so powerful that the vehicle's wreckage was thrown some 20 to 30 feet away from the site of the explosion".
> 
> _Also read: Karachi renames street after Chaudhry Aslam_
> 
> Suspects being held by the CTD revealed that Kamran, who was at the time behind the wheel of Aslam's pickup truck, was involved in the attack and was in fact a member of the banned Sipah-e-Sahaba whichlater reinvented itself as Ahle-Sunnat-Wal-Jamaat (AWSJ).
> 
> Kamran gave information regarding Aslam’s movement to his killers including Naeem Bukhari, Karachi chief of Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ). Suspects in the case in police custody revealed that police constable Kamran helped in Reiki for the murder.
> 
> Suspects in the case currently in police custody revealed that police constable Kamran helped in reconnaissance for the assassination.
> 
> Kamran gave information about Aslam to Imran Bhatti, a police informant who was later arrested by the Rangers, the suspects revealed.
> 
> The suicide bomber was called by Imran Bhatti from South Waziristan, revealed Qari Javed, Zafar Saeen, Wazir and Hasan alias Shah Jee during interrogations.
> 
> _Also read: 100-150 kg explosives used in attack on Chaudhry Aslam_
> 
> *Who was Chaudhry Aslam *
> 
> Chaudhry Aslam, was seen as one of Pakistan’s toughest police officers. He survived several attacks on his life, including a suicide attack on his residence in September 2011 in which almost eight people were killed
> 
> Starting his career as an ASI in 1984, Muhammad Aslam Khan, commonly known as Chaudhry Aslam, was serving as the Superintendent Police (SP) of the Central Investigation Department (CID). He had served as a station house officer (SHO) at a number of police stations in the metropolis.
> 
> He originally hailed from Mansehra in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Chaudhry was added in front of his name due to his role in the Karachi operation.
> 
> In 2010, Khan was appointed as a head of the Investigation Wing of the CID. Earlier, he also headed the Lyari Task Force (LTF) to uproot gangsters from Lyari.
> 
> 
> R.I.P SIR
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarcsPakistan

He was a great Officer .May Allah SWT bless him Jannah


----------



## Max

Doordie said:


> Suspects being held by the CTD revealed that Kamran, who was at the time behind the wheel of Aslam's pickup truck, was involved in the attack and was in fact a member of the banned Sipah-e-Sahaba whichlater reinvented itself as Ahle-Sunnat-Wal-Jamaat (AWSJ).



Ludhyanvi and Aurangzeb are still alive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

This is alarming...first Mumtaz Qadri and now this...it is no secret that this satanic cult has infiltrated all parts of Pakistani society including police, LEA and army..right under the nose of so called No.1 Agency...until we do not realize our failures and hold people accountable..there is no cure for this!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Morse_Code

Doordie said:


> KARACHI: Investigators probing the death of Superintendant of Police (SP) Muhammad Aslam Khan aka Chaudhry Aslam of the Crime Investigation Department (CID) revealed the officer's own driver cum bodyguard was involved in his murder.
> 
> Chaudhry Aslam was martyred in 2014 when his convoy was attacked using an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) planted in a vehicle on the Lyari Expressway. According to then SP Muqadar Haider, "the explosion was so powerful that the vehicle's wreckage was thrown some 20 to 30 feet away from the site of the explosion".
> 
> _Also read: Karachi renames street after Chaudhry Aslam_
> 
> Suspects being held by the CTD revealed that Kamran, who was at the time behind the wheel of Aslam's pickup truck, was involved in the attack and was in fact a member of the banned Sipah-e-Sahaba whichlater reinvented itself as Ahle-Sunnat-Wal-Jamaat (AWSJ).
> 
> Kamran gave information regarding Aslam’s movement to his killers including Naeem Bukhari, Karachi chief of Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ). Suspects in the case in police custody revealed that police constable Kamran helped in Reiki for the murder.
> 
> Suspects in the case currently in police custody revealed that police constable Kamran helped in reconnaissance for the assassination.
> 
> Kamran gave information about Aslam to Imran Bhatti, a police informant who was later arrested by the Rangers, the suspects revealed.
> 
> The suicide bomber was called by Imran Bhatti from South Waziristan, revealed Qari Javed, Zafar Saeen, Wazir and Hasan alias Shah Jee during interrogations.
> 
> _Also read: 100-150 kg explosives used in attack on Chaudhry Aslam_
> 
> *Who was Chaudhry Aslam *
> 
> Chaudhry Aslam, was seen as one of Pakistan’s toughest police officers. He survived several attacks on his life, including a suicide attack on his residence in September 2011 in which almost eight people were killed
> 
> Starting his career as an ASI in 1984, Muhammad Aslam Khan, commonly known as Chaudhry Aslam, was serving as the Superintendent Police (SP) of the Central Investigation Department (CID). He had served as a station house officer (SHO) at a number of police stations in the metropolis.
> 
> He originally hailed from Mansehra in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Chaudhry was added in front of his name due to his role in the Karachi operation.
> 
> In 2010, Khan was appointed as a head of the Investigation Wing of the CID. Earlier, he also headed the Lyari Task Force (LTF) to uproot gangsters from Lyari.
> 
> 
> @WebMaster @Dastaan @cocomo @Lagay Raho


None can harm us unless a coward in our side like Mir Jafar!
RIP Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriotgames

I have heard from some sources that his bullet proof vehicle was taken away few days before his assassination. Can't confirm it though. Sharjeel Inam Memon (the then Sindh Interior Minister, if I am correct) had ordered to get his bullet proof vehicle taken away.

Unless, you have rule of strict law and its efficient/effective and timely enforcement without any prejudice/discrimination across the board combined with strict punishment, such and many other incidents will keep happening in Pakistan with no one getting arrested and punished.


----------



## haviZsultan

We need to strengthen our intelligence network. Its hard fighting an enemy that infiltrates everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Diplomat

Chaudhry Aslam was a great officer and we sure need more like him, he's a rolemodle for the country! Thank you for your service sir.
May Allah give you the highest place in Jannat. Ameen.
_Shaheed ki jo Maut hai woh Qaum ki Hayat hai, Lahoo jo hai Shaheed ka woh Qaum ki Zakaat hai. _


----------



## A.M.

Who needs enemies when we have snakes like these bodyguards within us already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Patriotgames said:


> I have heard from some sources that his bullet proof vehicle was taken away few days before his assassination. Can't confirm it though. Sharjeel Inam Memon (the then Sindh Interior Minister, if I am correct) had ordered to get his bullet proof vehicle taken away.
> 
> Unless, you have rule of strict law and its efficient/effective and timely enforcement without any prejudice/discrimination across the board combined with strict punishment, such and many other incidents will keep happening in Pakistan with no one getting arrested and punished.


Must be a reason , because he was getting hard and harsh on Lyari gangsters . It means Lyari gangs has links with TTP and other banned outfits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

HAIDER said:


> Must be a reason , because he was getting hard and harsh on Lyari gangsters . It means Lyari gangs has links with TTP and other banned outfits.



Hi,

All criminal gangs have links with terrorists organizations---and thrive on each others capabilities---.

There is more TEAM work between criminal gangs and terrs in pakistan than the police and rangers---.

The thing is---it is amazing that how the information comes out years after criminals have been apprehended---the most shocking and unbelievable details emerge out---.

Supposedly---his driver took the car out to a ' mechanic ' for service---. That is where the devices were installed under the car and the doors---.

On the day of the operation---a substitute driver was called---he was not available---so the original driver---knowing that he would die---took to the wheel.

The rest of the information is left in the interrogation file.


----------



## somebozo

haviZsultan said:


> We need to strengthen our intelligence network. Its hard fighting an enemy that infiltrates everything.



Especially when that enemy is the creation of same intelligence network trying to fight it..then its a catch 22 situation...what we need is purges in pak army and ISI


----------



## Skywalker

somebozo said:


> This is alarming...first Mumtaz Qadri and now this...it is no secret that this satanic cult has infiltrated all parts of Pakistani society including police, LEA and army..right under the nose of so called No.1 Agency...until we do not realize our failures and hold people accountable..there is no cure for this!


And the one internet warrior sitting in Saudi Arabia the root cause of all the ill happenings in Pakistan.


----------

